# Bridgewood CT-200



## WATG (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone this is my first post just to let everyone know. I just purchased a used but looks brand new Bridgewood 8" CT-800 jointer, the only thing missing that I could tell is the manual. I am wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction as to where I might find a manual. I am looking forward to sharing my designs and photos of my finished work and to pick everyones brains.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Check out this stuff. Especially the one on the fine woodwork forum.

Think I'd get the book they reference.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Bridgewood++CT-800+manual&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------

